# Post-Daten abfragen?



## DataFox (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo

sagt mal...ist es eig möglich auch die Post-Daten abzufragen, die zuvor über ein Formular an die jetzige Seite geschickt wurden? Hat JavaScript darauf Zugriff?

Gruß
Laura


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das müsstest Du schon serverseitig, z.B. mittels PHP, generieren. So direkt geht das nicht.

LG


----------



## h4dhunTer (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,
doch das ist Möglich.


```
document.form1.textfeld.value
```


----------



## DataFox (3. Januar 2008)

Hi phillipcool

ich habe das mal ausprobiert:


```
<form name="form1" action="test.html" method="post">
<input type="text" name="daten">
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="submit">
</form>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
if(document.form1.daten.value) {
	alert(document.form1.daten.value);
}
//-->
</script>
```

funktioniert aber nicht 

bist Du Dir sicher dass das so geht? Habe den Firefox genommen...

Gruß
Laura


----------



## DataFox (3. Januar 2008)

Oki doki, hat sich erledigt: Geht net!



> *JavaScript cannot:*
> 
> open and read files directly (except under specific circumstances, as detailed in Chapter 18, Building Web Applications with JavaScript).
> create or edit files on the user's computer (except cookies, which are discussed in Chapter 8, Working with Cookies).
> ...



Quelle

Trotzdem danke 

Gruß
Laura


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wenn das im gleichen Dokument steht, müsste das gehen. Dann liest Du aber ein Input-Feld des selben Dokuments aus, und zwar vor dem Abschicken. Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du auf einer anderen Seite, die abgeschickten Daten auslesen wolltest. Und das geht nur, wenn Du die serverseitig in den Response mit reinschreibst.

LG


----------



## h4dhunTer (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich bin eigendlich auch der Meinung, dass es geht. Denn so kann man ja auch mit Ajax etwas übergeben. Es ist aber zu spät, deswegen weiß ich grad net warum es nicht geht.


----------



## DataFox (3. Januar 2008)

Hi

wie würde das denn ausschauen, wenn man es serverseitig in den response rein schreibt? (weis gerade nicht genau was Du mit response meinst - der Header?)

Gruß
Laura


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

na, wenn Du Deine Seiten z.B. mit PHP generierst, schreibst Du da einfach im Javascript-Bereich per PHP das gewünschte rein, z.B.:


```
echo "var daten = \"" . $bereinigte_daten_aus_post . "\"";
```

LG


----------

